# Pool deck refurbish



## Lukikus2 (Jul 9, 2016)

Before


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 9, 2016)

After


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 9, 2016)

Nice job


----------



## Shug (Jul 10, 2016)

Looks great


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 10, 2016)

Nice work


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 16, 2016)

Mighty fine job - looks great!


----------

